# side effects on 10mg d bol a day



## tanktop

hi guys

how pronounced would sides be on 10 mg of dbol a day ive seen people refer to 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, would hairloss be an issue with 2 or 3 weeks of 10mg dosage?

thanks


----------



## wiseguy83

to be honest mate i dont think you would see any effects at all from such a low dose,i dont get any till i take 50mg a day and thats when ill be prob doin 500mg of sus and 400mg of deca a week as well.i get nose bleeds and i cant sleep,send me nutty at night.as for the two week on off period i wouldnt do that just as they start to work you come off dont do that stay on for 4 to 6 weeks at 30mg to 50mg a day,for best results.and drink water like a camel.


----------



## John

you never know, i very much doubt you would have any sides at all on that dose.

People on here do much more than that ( not condoning ), i myself have been up to 75mg per day for 6 weeks, with little or nothing in the way of sides, there are people out there who do twice that amount.

As for the hair loss issue thats a hereditory thing, if males on your mothers side suffer from it, you might get it, using gear wont make you go bald but it may speed up the process.

And lastly it doesnt sound as if you are using the dbol to front load anything else, so why would you want to run it at 10mg for 2 or 3 weeks ? What do you hope to gain from that ?

I think youd be far better off trying to eat as clean as you possibly could, up the protein considerably, and up the intensity in your training, this should bring new growth. Taking gear should not be considered lightly and i think you could come up with a better course than 3 weeks of dbol, for your first time.


----------



## tanktop

thanks for the replies guys

have used before and been as high as 105kg at 5 ft 6, on very low doses, jsut been looking at the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off journal and was interested in the low dose approach, not looking for mammoth gains, i can get them with 500mg test a week but with the hair thinning and acne you get not interested in that though,

cheers


----------



## wiseguy83

if you get by on a low dose then fair paly mate.wish i could ha.try looking on steriod sites and ull see some good courses on them with lots of info.


----------



## tanktop

thanks mate all replies to messages are always welcomed

cheers


----------



## hackskii

I gained about 10 lbs in a month on just 20mg of D-Bol, that stuff bloats me but I got some good strength tains off of that.


----------



## samurai691436114498

No noticable sides on 10mg ............. IMHO (i say noticable, as there could be sides i havent noticed)

gains are ok, usually 1 to 2 kg on a 2 week cycle, with little loss (if any)


----------



## tanktop

thanks samurai its hair loss thats the biggest side i fear and at 10mg for 2 weeks shouldnt be an issue

cheers


----------



## John

samurai69 said:


> No noticable sides on 10mg ............. IMHO (i say noticable, as there could be sides i havent noticed)


lol then they wouldnt be noticed would they so we wouldnt know if we had them or not, so we cant say " we did or did not have any sides " .

After my last course i had a full blood work done and there were no abnormalities, and during i suffered no noticeable side effects so i can say " i never suffered either way.


----------



## Soul

It's easy to say that you won't get any sides from that dose if you never have any sides yourself. Some people feel a little drunk after 1 pint of lager and others can drink it all day and night and not get ****ed. It depends how sensitive you are. I personally have trouble taking even the smallest amounts of test or dianabol without feeling my nipples start to itch after a while.

I also agree with John, hair loss is down to your genetics but Juice can help speed the loss of it up.


----------



## GHS

Soul said:


> l


 Best post of the day award??


----------



## warren

i wonder if the lad is still on the dbol wonder what gains he got on 10 mg pd for 4 years lol


----------



## bluebikerboy

iv just stopped my cycle of d-bol 30mg perday due to bad sides, blood pressure went threw the roof and bad migrain prob didnt help running the decca along with it, thanks to info from those on here iv dropped both and am running test only for 6 weeks

i am feeling more like me again i must say and yes for those that read my other post and gave advise i must have been shut down more than i though since being on the test im walking round with a hard on most of the day :lol: opps


----------



## round 2

I know someone who was on 15mg a day for three years and he had a full head of hair.I have done 50 mg a day and have gotta say that was about my limit.


----------



## Shane oconnor

You pay for what u get...be safe and stick with the safe side and dont abuse it "sus / dec (black widow)" or oxymetholone <-- preferd


----------



## Shane oconnor

infact, run a bit of tren with oxi ... blow you right up. lol


----------



## d4ead

I'm lucky I guess

Never get noticable sides from those kinda doses.

I've been on 50dbol and 50oxy ed for 10 weeks (as well as test and deca) only now have I got the first slight signs of gyno.

Mind you id get almost no benifit from that dose as well.


----------



## hard_mass

10mgs is a very low dose for dbol. My first cycle was 50mgs and I made terrific gains most of which I have managed to keep. I'm looking to do a sus cycle now; 4 vials a week for 10 weeks.


----------



## Old but not out

tanktop said:


> thanks samurai its hair loss thats the biggest side i fear and at 10mg for 2 weeks shouldnt be an issue
> 
> cheers


Its probably too low a dose and even if hair loss occurs how significant could that be over 2 weeks?


----------



## Sk1nny

tanktop said:


> hi guys
> 
> how pronounced would sides be on 10 mg of dbol a day ive seen people refer to 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, would hairloss be an issue with 2 or 3 weeks of 10mg dosage?
> 
> thanks


hi i am interested in a similar dose for a month and interested if you got any gains and if you kept them? did you get any sides?

regards

garry


----------



## Sk1nny

any advice on keeping those gains made?


----------



## hackskii

You could do a month cycle of dbol and then do clomid day after last tab.


----------

